# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  Comment accder  une base sybase IQ en utilisant un fichier .bat

## ziz2005

Comment je peux me connecter  une base de donnes sybase IQ se trouvant sur un ordinateur distant  partir de ma machine et via la ligne de commande (fichier .bat)

j'ai besoin d'automatiser cette tche(des scripts sql) et la faire tourner chaque semaine pour rccuprer les rsultat)


Merci.

----------


## ziz2005

Bonjour voici la rponse si quelqu'un aura besoin

dbisql.exe -c "user=user;password=pwd" "requte sql ici" -host @IP_serveurDB -port numro_port> t1.txt

----------

